# What winds you up about cyclists you may see when driving



## johnnyb47 (24 Sep 2017)

Hi. 
As there seems to be a lot of talk lately about the poor old cyclist being slated by car drivers etc, I got wondering , what winds you up about a cyclist you may see when driving. I suppose its like standing out of the circle of what we do and enjoy and look back in from a drivers point of view. Me personally as a cyclist ,I do tend to respect there space much more than ever now, as I know what it's like to be on the end of a close pass. I do find it however, quite frustrating when you come up to a large group of roadies enjoying there Sunday ride here in Wales. Its very difficult to find a place to overtake them safely. and as said before ,being a cyclist myself I will only go past when knowing its only going to be safe for all concerned. With this in mind it can take a long time on our twisty roads to find the right opportunity. 
Don't get me wrong though, I don't begrudge them out enjoying them selves.Its just one thing I dread coming up against whilst driving.


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2017)

Nothing. Don't care what anyone else does, so long as it doesn't affect me directly.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (24 Sep 2017)

I can't stand it when I KNOW they climb quicker than me. Sooner have them off the road than watch them wallow in their lactic acid laden stupor.

Goddamn wanabee KOMs.


----------



## wreck rider (24 Sep 2017)

People who ride irresponsibly and too fast on pavements and shared use paths.
Certain motorists will always despise cyclists, perceiving us as obstacles and an annoyance. Cyclists putting pedestrians in danger gives a whole other group reason to, legitimately, vilify us.


----------



## bpsmith (24 Sep 2017)

I agree with the pedestrian thing. But simultaneously think that they could give more respect to cyclists too. The same goes with cyclists and car drivers. It's a two way thing the whole way. People just need more time than they appear to have, I guess?

My biggest dislike is the militant cyclists empowered with cameras. Whilst they may technically be in the right in a certain situation, they soon become the villain by the way they act next...and then post it for the world to see on YouTube.


----------



## Biff600 (24 Sep 2017)

Everything !


----------



## bozmandb9 (24 Sep 2017)

wreck rider said:


> People who ride irresponsibly and too fast on pavements and shared use paths.
> Certain motorists will always despise cyclists, perceiving us as obstacles and an annoyance. Cyclists putting pedestrians in danger gives a whole other group reason to, legitimately, vilify us.



Really? Legitimately vilify us?

Yeah, bloody car drivers are murdering bastards aren't they! Bloody pedestrians, stupid idiots walking in front of us! 

Really?

I think we've had this debate before. Anybody who vilifies a group based on the behaviour of a few, is a total utter and complete nobber, and to suggest otherwise is ridiculous! Oh, and the certain motorists who will always despise us, well I don't accept that they will, I think they need re-education, it's a fight we need to win. My view is you'll never beat us, so may as well join us!


----------



## bozmandb9 (24 Sep 2017)

Really nothing. I see other cyclists as virtual club mates, potential friends, peers etc. Yes, I'm one of those annoying 'greet other cyclists' people, who I know annoy the grumpier members of this forum. I generally find that the share love of cycling means that when I ride with or chat with other cyclists, we get along well. 

I don't really see the point in getting wound up by other cyclists, or even drivers or pedestrians, in my experience, it just potentially spoils a good ride.


----------



## johnnyb47 (24 Sep 2017)

bozmandb9 said:


> Really nothing. I see other cyclists as virtual club mates, potential friends, peers etc. Yes, I'm one of those annoying 'greet other cyclists' people, who I know annoy the grumpier members of this forum. I generally find that the share love of cycling means that when I ride with or chat with other cyclists, we get along well.
> 
> I don't really see the point in getting wound up by other cyclists, or even drivers or pedestrians, in my experience, it just potentially spoils a good ride.


Brilliant post and.well said :-)


----------



## roadrash (24 Sep 2017)

the cyclist that cycle and let other cyclists cycling annoy them, annoy me .......I think...


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Sep 2017)

Cyclists with a deeper tan than mine.


----------



## smutchin (24 Sep 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> what winds you up about a cyclist you may see when driving



Nothing. I treat other cyclists on the road as I would wish to be treated myself. That often means hanging back and driving slowly (sometimes very slowly) until I am 100% sure it is safe to overtake. They have every right to be on the road and I respect that.


----------



## Will Spin (24 Sep 2017)

When I'm driving, I don't recall anything about cyclists "winding me up". I do however get wound up by other motorists, particularly the ones that tailgate when I'm driving at the speed limit. Also, does waiting behind a group of cyclists until it is safe to overtake really make that much difference to your journey time?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Sep 2017)

Gutter huggers irritate. I can't overtake safely anyway so why not at least ride secondary if primary is more than you can bear.


----------



## smutchin (24 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Gutter huggers irritate. I can't overtake safely anyway so why not at least ride secondary if primary is more than you can bear.



I feel sorry for those cyclists rather than irritated by them. They've obviously been conditioned by previous experience of aggressive motorists to feel that the gutter is where they need to be.

If I can see a cyclist lacks confidence (eg if they're riding in the gutter), I will hang even further back in the hope that it will help them feel less intimidated.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Sep 2017)

How toned their bottoms look compared to the saggy bottom look of the motorist


----------



## biggs682 (24 Sep 2017)

The ones that manage to ride in the dark with no light's or light coloured clothing on


----------



## Cycleops (24 Sep 2017)

Down here they like to ride on the wrong side of the road, don’t know why. Maybe they think it’s safer? Had a head on with one once.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (24 Sep 2017)

Ones that come on a forum and moan about having to overtake safely when they're in their cars.


----------



## johnnyb47 (24 Sep 2017)

I'm very sorry if my post offended you. It was not in my intention to do so.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Sep 2017)

smutchin said:


> I feel sorry for those cyclists rather than irritated by them. They've o*bviously been conditioned by previous experience of aggressive motorists* to feel that the gutter is where they need to be.
> 
> If I can see a cyclist lacks confidence (eg if they're riding in the gutter), I will hang even further back in the hope that it will help them feel less intimidated.


In what way is it obvious? More likely they are conditioned by their own experience _as_ drivers, who think bikes belong in the gutter.

Agree about the hang back btw.


----------



## johnnyb47 (24 Sep 2017)

That's one thing I was awful for doing though when first starting cycling. After reading some words of wisdom on here I now ride well off the curbside so if a close pass does occur I've got room to move over,


----------



## raleighnut (24 Sep 2017)

Cyclists who think cycling is a sport, it's a way of life for some of us.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Sep 2017)

Cyclists that moan and cry on a forum because another unknown random cyclist didn't say hello to them.


----------



## smutchin (24 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> In what way is it obvious? More likely they are conditioned by their own experience _as_ drivers, who think bikes belong in the gutter.



That's an oddly pessimistic view. And all the more reason to feel pity for them rather than irritation.


----------



## Lonestar (24 Sep 2017)

smutchin said:


> I feel sorry for those cyclists rather than irritated by them. They've obviously been conditioned by previous experience of aggressive motorists to feel that the gutter is where they need to be.
> 
> If I can see a cyclist lacks confidence (eg if they're riding in the gutter), I will hang even further back in the hope that it will help them feel less intimidated.



I see that a lot on the CS2 and another reason for this I think is inexperience as well as confidence as you say,


----------



## sight-pin (24 Sep 2017)

Nothing winds me up about cyclist, only the fact that It makes me want to join them if I'm stuck in the car driving, particularly if It's nice and sunny out.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (24 Sep 2017)

wreck rider said:


> People who ride irresponsibly and too fast on pavements and shared use paths.
> Certain motorists will always despise cyclists, perceiving us as obstacles and an annoyance. Cyclists putting pedestrians in danger gives a whole other group reason to, legitimately, vilify us.


No, it does not. We're not responsible for the bad actions of a few cyclists, any more than all motorists are responsible for the bad actions of a few motorists, and the same with pedestrians, etc.


----------



## Slick (24 Sep 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Down here they like to ride on the wrong side of the road, don’t know why. Maybe they think it’s safer? Had a head on with one once.


I'm pretty sure up until about an hour ago I would have wondered what the hell you were talking about, but whilst out on a walk I noticed a cyclist cycling through my village and as he passed me I first thought he had no rear light, then I eventually seen it clipped so far up his rucksack you would almost need a chopper to see it. Then he just went straight over to the wrong side of the road and stayed there until he went out of sight. I obviously cycle that bit all the time, and couldn't think for the life of me he would feel the need to do that.


----------



## Fonze (24 Sep 2017)

I hate cyclists that fart just as you are about to overtake them , then with a sweeping hand motion they waft it at you as you approach ..
Just not British ..


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> The ones that manage to ride in the dark with no light's or light coloured clothing on



And yet are still visible. How do they do that?


----------



## biggs682 (24 Sep 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> And yet are still visible. How do they do that?



Because other road users have lights on and hopefully see them just before splattering them


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Sep 2017)

smutchin said:


> That's an oddly pessimistic view. And all the more reason to feel pity for them rather than irritation.


A pov certainly. But I don't pity any cyclists.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Sep 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> That's one thing I was awful for doing though when first starting cycling. After reading some words of wisdom on here I now ride well off the curbside so if a close pass does occur I've got room to move over,


Why did you do it?


----------



## machew (24 Sep 2017)

Cyclists who use the space between the yellow lines as a cycle lane. Cyclists who cycle to closed to parked cars.


----------



## gavroche (24 Sep 2017)

Cyclists who go through red lights because they think others will stop for them. Very inconsiderate , stupid and dangerous.


----------



## gavroche (24 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Is that the thinking behind it?


It is either that or they are too concerned about wasting a few seconds waiting at the lights.


----------



## gavroche (24 Sep 2017)

User said:


> And loosing momentum.


Whichever way you look at it, it gives cyclists a very bad name.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Sep 2017)

User said:


> And loosing momentum.


TBH there is one b&st%rd set of lights on my way home from town (crossing the old ring road) that are controlled by a 'ring' in the road after about 9pm and even my (steel framed) Trike won't trigger them.


----------



## johnnyb47 (24 Sep 2017)

raleighnut said:


> TBH there is one b&st%rd set of lights on my way home from town (crossing the old ring road) that are controlled by a 'ring' in the road after about 9pm and even my (steel framed) Trike won't trigger them.


I think there,s a set of lights like that just down the road from me. I would be waiting ages for them to turn green until I twigged on that it was a car behind that was activating them.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Sep 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> I think there,s a set of lights like that just down the road from me. I would be waiting ages for them to turn green until I twigged on that it was a car behind that was activating them.


They're the feckers.


----------



## johnnyb47 (24 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Why did you do it?





GrumpyGregry said:


> Why did you do it?


I think it was mainly down to a lack of confidence and worrying about cars getting to close , but now in hindsight I view riding in the gutter encourages a motorist to take there chances, as the gap for them appears to be just much bigger for them to squeeze past. ( give them an inch and they will take a yard)


----------



## growingvegetables (24 Sep 2017)

Nothing.


----------



## Banjo (25 Sep 2017)

Its the smell that gets to me.


----------



## snorri (25 Sep 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> And yet are still visible. How do they do that?


They are surrounded by a protective ring, a bit like the 'Colgate Ring of Confidence'


----------



## Brandane (25 Sep 2017)

bozmandb9 said:


> Really nothing. I see other cyclists as virtual club mates, potential friends, peers etc. Yes, I'm one of those annoying 'greet other cyclists' people, who I know annoy the grumpier members of this forum. I generally find that the share love of cycling means that when I ride with or chat with other cyclists, we get along well.
> 
> I don't really see the point in getting wound up by other cyclists, or even drivers or pedestrians, in my experience, it just potentially spoils a good ride.



Sorry, but no. You only have to spend 5 minutes on this forum to realise that there are nobbers on bikes, the same as there are in all walks of life.
Just because we share a mode of transport does not mean we have anything else in common. Not even a love of cycling - I cycle about 3500 miles per year but it might be a stretch to say I love it. Sometimes it's a real PITA and I'm certainly not loving it but I need to be on a bike for whatever reason. 
I also drive, and don't feel the love with my fellow drivers. 
Maybe I am one of the grumpy members of which you speak, but I just don't see this cycling lark as one big happy family!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Sep 2017)

Dazzling front lights, especially in flashing mode.


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Sep 2017)

Cyclists who belittle other riders for wearing helmets and reflective vests or ride electric bikes.


----------



## mustang1 (25 Sep 2017)

The ones that tell me I should stop at ALL red lights like when there's no traffic, no pedestrians.

The ones that turn left on red and get in the way of other cars. 

And so on.


----------



## Brandane (25 Sep 2017)

Helmet preachers, and people who think you need special clothing to ride a bike (i.e lycra). Wear what suits the occasion, which might be lycra - and might not!


----------



## Profpointy (25 Sep 2017)

Grown men cycling on the pavement. It's not a rational objection as in fairness they can't go very fast as they're usually on full sus mountain bikes with flat tyres and the saddle very low. What I really want to tell 'em is "raise your saddle and pump the bloody tyres up"


----------



## Globalti (25 Sep 2017)

Cyclists who have a feeling of entitlement to break the law so they jump lights and ride on the pavement.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Is that the thinking behind it?



I must confess to being a bit shocked when I rode around London last Saturday. I stopped at all the red lights just like I always do. But in about 2 hours of cycling there were four cyclists who sailed past me when I was stopped and just went through on red

I only mention it because I have never seen a cyclist going through on red around here (of course there are far fewer traffic lights) and it was quite a shock.


----------



## Venod (25 Sep 2017)

The cyclists on cycle paths/tracks who refuse to keep left, its like playing chicken, you are sure they will move over but they don't and you have to swerve at the last moment.

The helmet police cyclist.

The newbie who tries to give you tips on all things cycling, that you have heard a hundred times before and its usually bollocks.


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Sep 2017)

Cyclists who don't cycle.

The ones who have a bike in the garage that has been there untouched for 10 years and claim that they are cyclists just because they own a bike, so therefore that gives them the right to drive like a nobber.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Sep 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Cyclists who don't cycle.
> 
> The ones who have a bike in the garage that has been there untouched for 10 years and claim that they are cyclists just because they own a bike, so therefore that gives them the right to drive like a nobber.




Or.. motorists that knock you off then claim that they are a cyclist too. Except as you say the bike, which is a Halford special has been gathering dust and cobwebs in a shed.


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 Sep 2017)

Lycra, I hate Lycra, and funny shoes that they can't walk properly in.


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 Sep 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I must confess to being a bit shocked when I rode around London last Saturday. I stopped at all the red lights just like I always do. But in about 2 hours of cycling there were four cyclists who sailed past me when I was stopped and just went through on red
> 
> I only mention it because I have never seen a cyclist going through on red around here (of course there are far fewer traffic lights) and it was quite a shock.


Unfortunately, the phasing of the lights in London is usually so poor, that you have to be able to outsprint Chris Hoy, in order to get through more than 1 set in a row. I don't condone RLJing, but ( in London at least ) I understand it.


----------



## Milzy (25 Sep 2017)

I sometimes see them taking primary either stupid early or late. Much cycle craft is about good timing.


----------



## GilesM (25 Sep 2017)

What really winds me up is cyclists who just want to make riding a bike as difficult, and as unpleasant as possible for themselves, bike the wrong size, saddle too low, soft tyres, coat open acting like a parachute, heels on the pedals, and a rough, rusty chain noise, they may also have a badly fitting helmet at a jaunty angle, they could be very happy as they are, but it's just wrong, and very annoying.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Four in two hours? Not a massive problem then.



I never said it was a massive problem, although, IMO, it is pretty rubbish. I was surprised by the blatant nature of it and the fact that I have never seen a RLJ before when I've been on a bike


----------



## GilesM (25 Sep 2017)

smutchin said:


> I feel sorry for those cyclists rather than irritated by them. They've obviously been conditioned by previous experience of aggressive motorists to feel that the gutter is where they need to be.
> 
> If I can see a cyclist lacks confidence (eg if they're riding in the gutter), I will hang even further back in the hope that it will help them feel less intimidated.



Perhaps they are just very confident cyclists who are happy in any position on the road, I usually ride where the surface looks best (on a road near me I regularly use, that means on the wee bit to the side of the white line at the edge of the road), but will always try to help if somebody is trying to overtake, especially big and/or slow vehicles, why wouldn't you.


----------



## Mugshot (25 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Four in two hours? Not a massive problem then.


Maybe he only saw 4 other cyclists.


----------



## Fonze (25 Sep 2017)

People who wave with their right hand.
I am left handed so I wave to people with my left and feel cycling etiquette should be observed and a return wave should be with the left , it wrecks with my OCD .. I get all cuffuffled ..


----------



## BrumJim (25 Sep 2017)

When driving, I get wound up by cyclists on a sunny, but not too hot day, riding at a decent pace down a scenic country road, or across a Motorway bridge, kitted out correctly, and riding a good bike.








WHY ISN'T THAT ME!

(Yes, I do get a little jealous at times!)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Sep 2017)

When "cyclists" in my town respond to local authority consultations regarding cycling provision/infrastructure by saying they think cycling in the town is very enjoyable, our long-distance cycle-routes don't need any of that new-fangled tarmac, that 8-year-olds have no business cycling anywhere unaccompanied, et cetera, et cetera.

Is it ok if that "winds me up"?


----------



## Welsh wheels (25 Sep 2017)

Cyclists who wear sleeveless jerseys. Please, I don't want to see your armpit hair.


----------



## GilesM (25 Sep 2017)

Fonze said:


> People who wave with their right hand.
> I am left handed so I wave to people with my left and feel cycling etiquette should be observed and a return wave should be with the left , it wrecks with my OCD .. I get all cuffuffled ..



That is just your OCD telling you that being left handed is wrong.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Sep 2017)

Being told it is my riding style that is the problem. When I don't actually have a problem with riding around my town, just want to make riding around my town a little more appealing to people not as experienced at riding bikes in urban traffic as me.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Sep 2017)

Discovered on Friday that a colleague pavement rides, bedecked in h*lm*t and hi-vis, on the pavement, despite the cycle lane, part of which is separate to the road, all the way from the office to the roundabout near my house and only takes to the tarmac there for the really dangerous bit over the iron bridge!


----------



## srw (25 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Discovered on Friday that a colleague pavement rides, bedecked in h*lm*t and hi-vis, on the pavement, despite the cycle lane, part of which is separate to the road, all the way from the office to the roundabout near my house and only takes to the tarmac there for the really dangerous bit over the iron bridge!


I take it this is typical of your employer's understanding of risk?


----------



## petek (25 Sep 2017)

Cyclists who adopt enormous fat tyres.
Why is that?
Surely the rolling resistance leads to unnecessary hard work.
All else is fine.
Cyclists are the salt of the earth, one and all.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Sep 2017)

srw said:


> I take it this is typical of your employer's understanding of risk?


I suspect that she, like me, simply wants it all to come to a swift end.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Sep 2017)

petek said:


> Cyclists who adopt enormous fat tyres.
> Why is that?
> Surely the rolling resistance leads to unnecessary hard work.
> All else is fine.
> Cyclists are the salt of the earth, one and all.


Cyclists who adopt really thin tyres.
Why is that?
Surely the rolling resistance leads to unnecessary hard work.
All else is fine.
Cyclists are the salt of the earth, one and all ,and thus should be dissolved in the sea or buried underground?


----------



## Jason (25 Sep 2017)

machew said:


> *Cyclists who use the space between the yellow lines as a cycle lane*. Cyclists who cycle to closed to parked cars.


----------



## jay clock (25 Sep 2017)

*What winds you up about cyclists*

Misuse of apostrophes, that's what.


----------



## Fonze (25 Sep 2017)

From a distance I noticed a cyclist eating a banana so I pulled up next to him and noticed the shape of it,never fell into the EU standard so I asked him if he knew this and his banana was illegal , he said .. " you're wrong mr , now we agreed on Brexit I can eat any shaped banana I like "
I felt a bit embarrassed so I rode off , I could hear him saying I was an old busy body ..
Cyclists , such weird people ..


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2017)

Cyclists in cycling t shirts with comedy images or writing annoys me. If I want to chuckle I'll watch some Morecambe and Wise, thank you very much.


----------



## Mrs M (25 Sep 2017)

Always disappointed when I see someone on a bike going the wrong way up a one way street.
Also cycling through traffic lights when it's the pedestrians turn.
One cyclist going round a busy roundabout near the industrial estate at dusk, wearing huge headphones, dark clothing, no lights (or helmet).
Also a teenager cycling straight towards me on a shared path, totally oblivious, texting away. "Watch where you're going" woke him up though


----------



## KnackeredBike (25 Sep 2017)

Cyclists who cycle in the middle of the cycle path. Bloody annoying I have to brake whilst you look over your shoulder, wobble precariously across the entire path before eventually moving to one side.


----------



## bozmandb9 (25 Sep 2017)

Brandane said:


> Sorry, but no. You only have to spend 5 minutes on this forum to realise that there are nobbers on bikes, the same as there are in all walks of life.
> Just because we share a mode of transport does not mean we have anything else in common. Not even a love of cycling - I cycle about 3500 miles per year but it might be a stretch to say I love it. Sometimes it's a real PITA and I'm certainly not loving it but I need to be on a bike for whatever reason.
> I also drive, and don't feel the love with my fellow drivers.
> Maybe I am one of the grumpy members of which you speak, but I just don't see this cycling lark as one big happy family!



Clearly not. But I've found that on balance, I'm more likely to get on well with cyclists, so I'll assume that I will, until they prove themselves to be nobbers! I guess I'm a glass half full type of guy.

I know what you mean about drivers, clearly driving is not a great fraternity, with members greeting each other cheerfully, but do we really want to be more like drivers? (And I'm a driver too, but I think of myself as a cyclist who drives nowadays, rather than a driver who also cycles).


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Sep 2017)

How they are always so cheerful after commuting to work.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Sep 2017)

bozmandb9 said:


> I know what you mean about drivers, clearly driving is not a great fraternity, with members greeting each other cheerfully, but do we really want to be more like drivers? (And I'm a driver too, but I think of myself as a cyclist who drives nowadays, rather than a driver who also cycles).


How to put this. Cycling ain't a fraternity, there is no we. No us. No community. The only thing we have in common is a mode of transport.


----------



## RoubaixCube (25 Sep 2017)

RLJ's -- If i stop at traffic lights, so should you.

twats that insist on cycling through pedestrian/zebra crossings and 'weaving through' people that are trying to cross the road.

impatient f**kwits who insist on squeezing by me on left or right side at a set of lights to get in front of me when there's less than a hair's breadth between us. These same folks are either wearing a huge pair of headphones, looking at their phones and increasingly slow to pick up speed when the lights turn green or they swing left directly into my path (if they were on my right side) as they start pedalling - which brings me onto my next annoyance.... cyclists that dont/never shoulder check.

Ninja's -- Black is beautiful but please put some lights on your bike or buy clothing that has reflective patches/piping so that other road users can see you.


Lastly, other cyclists that accidently 'bump' into you when rolling to a stop. Im hardly going to turn around and stab you in the face but an apology would be nice no matter how small the love tap was.


----------



## boydj (25 Sep 2017)

User said:


> And loosing momentum.



People who can't spell 'losing'.

Loosing things makes them slack.


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Time was, driving was a fraternity, including the women. Drivers did use to wave to each other. The MG wave survived long after it died out amongst other drivers in general.
> 
> Go to The Netherlands now, and try getting a wave off other cyclists. You would struggle.



A special wave for VW drivers was extremely popular in Europe in the early forties.


----------



## Justinslow (25 Sep 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Or.. motorists that knock you off then claim that they are a cyclist too. Except as you say the bike, which is a Halford special has been gathering dust and cobwebs in a shed.



Bike snobs.


----------



## bpsmith (25 Sep 2017)

boydj said:


> People who can't spell 'losing'.
> 
> Loosing things makes them slack.


Wouldn’t that be loosening?


----------



## snorri (25 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> The only thing we have in common is a mode of transport.


IME it's not so easy to find anything in common with cyclists who don't see cycling as a mode of transport.


----------



## Slick (25 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Time was, driving was a fraternity, including the women. Drivers did use to wave to each other. The MG wave survived long after it died out amongst other drivers in general.
> 
> Go to The Netherlands now, and try getting a wave off other cyclists. You would struggle.


Go to Islay, everybody waves to everybody no matter what mode of transport they choose to use.


----------



## Milzy (25 Sep 2017)

Big fat middle aged guys in tight pro kit from china.


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2017)

Skinny whippets on carbon bikes with high end groupsets who cant keep up with a large, heavy commuter wearing a rucksack on a sportive bike with mudguards.

Time trial'ers with no road sense.

Groups of club riders with less roadcraft skills than the squashed badger they've just passed.

Everyone on a bike except me.


----------



## screenman (26 Sep 2017)

Cyclist who do less than 10,000 miles a year.


----------



## screenman (26 Sep 2017)

Ooops! That's me I dislike.


----------



## Justinslow (26 Sep 2017)

Drago said:


> Nothing. Don't care what anyone else does, so long as it doesn't affect me directly.





Drago said:


> Skinny whippets on carbon bikes with high end groupsets who cant keep up with a large, heavy commuter wearing a rucksack on a sportive bike with mudguards.
> 
> Time trial'ers with no road sense.
> 
> ...



You've changed your tune, had a bad experience or two over the last couple of days?


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2017)

Yeah, i slept on it and woke up grumpy. I'll change my mind again after a few cups of Nespresso


----------



## Flyboy (26 Sep 2017)

screenman said:


> Cyclist who do less than 10,000 miles a year.


10,000 ha ha , I ride MTB only , prob get 2 to 3000 a year but 95% off road , I class myself as a cyclist , or do we have another name .


----------



## PaulSB (26 Sep 2017)

There's a number of things which wind me up but one in particular is when I'm a pedestrian. 

I live within a quarter mile of the Leeds Liverpool canal and its popular with cyclists and walkers. 

When walking I would estimate 90% of riders approaching from the front make no effort to slow down and simply expect walkers to step aside. Of those approaching from behind 100% never give any warning of their presence until they are so close the noise makes one turn to look. 

Inconsiderate to say the least. 

When riding solo I would always shout "cyclist" and with a club group a loud shout of "out" would go up from the lead rider.


----------



## nickyboy (26 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Time was, driving was a fraternity, including the women. Drivers did use to wave to each other. The MG wave survived long after it died out amongst other drivers in general.
> 
> Go to The Netherlands now, and try getting a wave off other cyclists. You would struggle.



I didn't get a single wave from the hundred or so cyclists when I was on my Boris Bike in London last weekend. Unfriendly metropolitan nobbers


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> The ones that manage to ride in the dark with no light's or light coloured clothing on


Camouflage is even worse!


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Four in two hours? Not a massive problem then.


Depends on the size of the cyclist?


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Sep 2017)

Male cyclists who don't wear pink because they think it's a bit camp.


----------



## smutchin (26 Sep 2017)

snorri said:


> IME it's not so easy to find anything in common with cyclists who don't see cycling as a mode of transport.



It often isn't.


----------



## Vantage (26 Sep 2017)

Team branded lycra. That's one thing I detest.
Another is more to do with how many there are nowadays.
20 years ago, I could ride all day and see a few fellow cyclists. We'd great each other.
These days I can go half a day, see loads of team branded lycra clad tw#ts and not one of the f###ers will wave back or say "hi" back. They'll push past to get to the lights first. They'll overtake within inches. They're motorists with bikes. Bas###ds. Hate them. 
Done venting.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Sep 2017)

Vantage said:


> Team branded lycra. That's one thing I detest.
> Another is more to do with how many there are nowadays.
> 20 years ago, I could ride all day and see a few fellow cyclists. We'd great each other.
> These days I can go half a day, see loads of team branded lycra clad tw#ts and not one of the f###ers will wave back or say "hi" back. They'll push past to get to the lights first. They'll overtake within inches. They're motorists with bikes. Bas###ds. Hate them.
> Done venting.



Wahay!!!!


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Sep 2017)

Vantage said:


> Team branded lycra. That's one thing I detest.











Vantage said:


> These days I can go half a day, see loads of team branded lycra clad tw#ts and not one of the f###ers will wave back or say "hi" back.



Yeah, right on comrade.


----------



## bozmandb9 (26 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> How to put this. Cycling ain't a fraternity, there is no we. No us. No community. The only thing we have in common is a mode of transport.



I guess the clue is in your name Gregry. But then I come from a community where it is more common than not to greet strangers with courtesy, which I guess is getting less and less common.

It's a shame, because friendliness and courtesy costs nothing, and benefits both giver and receiver (usually).


----------



## Drago (26 Sep 2017)

bozmandb9 said:


> I come from a community where it is more common than not to greet strangers with courtesy...



The Jehovah's Witnesses?


----------



## bozmandb9 (26 Sep 2017)

Vantage said:


> Team branded lycra. That's one thing I detest.
> Another is more to do with how many there are nowadays.
> 20 years ago, I could ride all day and see a few fellow cyclists. We'd great each other.
> These days I can go half a day, see loads of team branded lycra clad tw#ts and not one of the f###ers will wave back or say "hi" back. They'll push past to get to the lights first. They'll overtake within inches. They're motorists with bikes. Bas###ds. Hate them.
> Done venting.



Do you mean team replica lycra, or team lycra (Just figuring out whether to be offended), we ride in team lycra which denotes our team (the one my son races for and I coach for), apart from anything because it's £65 for a good quality bib shorts and jersey!


----------



## Vantage (26 Sep 2017)

Team replica.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Sep 2017)

bozmandb9 said:


> I guess the clue is in your name Gregry. But then I come from a community where it is more common than not to greet strangers with courtesy, which I guess is getting less and less common.
> 
> It's a shame, because friendliness and courtesy costs nothing, and benefits both giver and receiver (usually).


What the chuff has greeting strangers, and sheltering widows and orphans, and being kind to animals, got to do with the price of fish?

There is no cycling community. Fact. No more than there is a shoeist community or a busist community.


----------



## Vantage (26 Sep 2017)

But there used to be. Of sorts. Cyclists used to greet each other.
In the same way that motor caravan owners used to flash their lights at each other. I don't mean doggers!
It was an acknowledgement that they were in a minority. A special group of like minded people.
Then peanuts joined the group's and brought their bad manners with them.
You'd have had to have been there to understand.


----------



## Cronorider (26 Sep 2017)

Cylists who wear flapping clothing into a strong headwind in the rain and are getting blown all over the road as you are trying to overtake them. Put on some effing Lycra and a close fitting wind vest FFS!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (26 Sep 2017)

RLJ's, and those who defend RLJ'ing. I've found through many conversations that if there's one thing that winds otherwise calm and measured motorists up, it's that, and rightly so. 

And it's not rare like some here will make out, at the train station near my house the commuting cyclists will go through the Pelican crossing on red virtually every time at rush hour, merrily weaving in and out of the pedestrians. They've a train to London to catch, so it's apparently okay. 

It's ten seconds out of your day, there is no excuse not to stop.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Sep 2017)

Vantage said:


> But there used to be. Of sorts. Cyclists used to greet each other.
> In the same way that motor caravan owners used to flash their lights at each other. I don't mean doggers!
> It was an acknowledgement that they were in a minority. A special group of like minded people.
> Then peanuts joined the group's and brought their bad manners with them.
> You'd have had to have been there to understand.



I'm not sure about the 'minority' point and the 'used to' part of your post.

IMO communities are part and parcel of most people's lives whether it be the team and sport that you follow, the things you participate in or the gaggle of parents at the school gate you see every day.

There's a shared bond there somewhere.

Confusion can arise though when members of communities think other members should behave a prescriptive ways simply because they are part of a specific community. People simply don't all act the same.

Some cyclists wave, some don't. It doesn't really matter at the end of the day. Maybe the non-waver is absorbed with a thorny problem, maybe they are riding to blot out the crud in their life and don't want disturbing, maybe they just want some peace and quite and don't want their space invaded. It's not necessarily bad manners not to wave etc.

I think ASDA had a red cap policy at their HQ some time back which an individual donned when they did not want to be disturbed. Maybe we need something like that for cyclists to indicate that they don't want to be waved at - obviously not a red helmet though.


----------



## Venod (26 Sep 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I wear La Vie Claire "Mondrian" style socks.
> 
> So nuts to you.



I had to Google to see what what they looked like, they get the thumbs up from me, but I don't think I'd wear their jumper.


----------



## Cronorider (26 Sep 2017)

Okey dokey then


----------



## CanucksTraveller (26 Sep 2017)

For Christ's sake. Poor old @johnnyb47 asked.... 



> I got wondering , what winds you up about a cyclist you may see *when driving*.



Not what winds you up about a cyclist that doesn't wave back at you when you're cycling, or what winds you up about the "community" of cycling, or anything else. It's about the road behaviour as witnessed from a car. The waving thing has 2763 other threads devoted to it. Keep your waving shoot discussion to those, please.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Sep 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Cyclists that moan and cry on a forum because another unknown random cyclist didn't say hello to them.



 Hello chucklecheeks....


----------



## Brandane (26 Sep 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> For Christ's sake. Poor old @johnnyb47 asked....
> 
> 
> 
> Not what winds you up about a cyclist that doesn't wave back at you when you're cycling, or what winds you up about the "community" of cycling, or anything else. It's about the road behaviour as witnessed from a car. The waving thing has 2763 other threads devoted to it. Keep your waving shoot discussion to those, please.


OK then ......... When I am out DRIVING; I get wound up when I see cyclists waving at each other. Nobbers.


----------



## screenman (26 Sep 2017)

Flyboy said:


> 10,000 ha ha , I ride MTB only , prob get 2 to 3000 a year but 95% off road , I class myself as a cyclist , or do we have another name .



Mudplugger.


----------



## screenman (26 Sep 2017)

Cyclist who ride on nice warm windfree sunny days, they really get my back up if I am in the car, ban them I say, ban them all.


----------



## growingvegetables (26 Sep 2017)

I've changed my mind


growingvegetables said:


> Nothing.



... I've just scanned ten pages of curmudgeonly, cantankerous old b@gg@rs on two wheels .


----------



## raleighnut (26 Sep 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I wear La Vie Claire "Mondrian" style socks.
> 
> So nuts to you.


So they're really long socks then.


----------



## screenman (26 Sep 2017)

Cyclist who have their bell on the wrong side.


----------



## screenman (26 Sep 2017)

Got one, in fact got a good one. The Branston Century was on a couple of weeks ago and they stuck bloody signs of every corner and more, come and take them in.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Sep 2017)

Vantage said:


> A special group of like minded people.
> Then peanuts joined the group's and brought their bad manners with them.
> You'd have had to have been there to understand.


Stifles yawn. Nostalgia ain't what it used to be.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Sep 2017)

screenman said:


> Got one, in fact got a good one. The Branston Century was on a couple of weeks ago and they stuck bloody signs of every corner and more, come and take them in.


I noticed a sign post with three conflicting cycle event arrows on it a couple of weekends ago.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Cyclists whoes coffee choices involve landfill.


Aeropress FTW!


----------



## Vantage (26 Sep 2017)

My apologies to johnnyb47. I gave my answer to the thread based on its title, not the entire question in its full length in the ops first post. Which I did read.
I don't drive so won't post again.


----------



## johnnyb47 (26 Sep 2017)

Please please this post was only written as a tongue in cheek post, and I really don't mind if it goes off topic. It,s been great reading all the serious and comical posts here.


----------



## johnnyb47 (26 Sep 2017)

@Vantage. Absolutely no apologies needed buddy. :-):-) :-)


----------



## Justinslow (26 Sep 2017)

Ok, on the club ride on Sunday some geezer overtakes us in a mighty hurry on the flat, overtaking in slightly dodgy places on a narrow road. About 3 miles further on we all overtake him going up a fairly sharp hill .

Cyclists who are all show and no go.


----------



## Tim Hall (26 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I noticed a sign post with three conflicting cycle event arrows on it a couple of weekends ago.


Pah. Earlier this year, over Cranleigh way, we spotted five sets of arrows.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Sep 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> Pah. Earlier this year, over Cranleigh way, we spotted five sets of arrows.


But were you driving, else it doesn't count...


----------



## screenman (26 Sep 2017)

Justinslow said:


> Ok, on the club ride on Sunday some geezer overtakes us in a mighty hurry on the flat, overtaking in slightly dodgy places on a narrow road. About 3 miles further on we all overtake him going up a fairly sharp hill .
> 
> Cyclists who are all show and no go.



He was doing 5 on 5 off.


----------



## Tim Hall (26 Sep 2017)

boydj said:


> Loosing things makes them slack.





bpsmith said:


> Wouldn’t that be loosening?


Yes, loosing is what you let the dogs of war do.


----------



## Justinslow (26 Sep 2017)

screenman said:


> He was doing 5 on 5 off.


Yeah we were 5 off when he overtook


----------



## CanucksTraveller (26 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Ah right, we are supposed to join in a bitch fest about our fellow cyclists from the point of view of a driver?
> View attachment 375556


The OP's wish was to invite comment on what, from a driver's and cyclist's point of view, winds up drivers. Perfectly reasonable thread. 

It's up to you if you want to join in the debate, or whether you'd prefer to do your usual sneering on the sideline with no actual point.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Sep 2017)

User said:


> As the owner of three of the things, the only thing that keeps me awake at night is worrying whether or not the filter papers are going to compost.


How do you dispose of the grounds?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Ah right, we are supposed to join in a bitch fest about our fellow cyclists from the point of view of a driver?
> View attachment 375556


Fellow cyclists? This ain't Lord of the Rings. There is no fellowship, no league of wheelpersons.


----------



## mustang1 (27 Sep 2017)

Cyclists who have the most-coolest of facial expressions.


----------



## mustang1 (27 Sep 2017)

Cyclists who defend other cyclists who have done something I don't agree with and proclaim "well at least they are riding a bike!" as if that admonishes them of all guilt.


----------



## mustang1 (27 Sep 2017)

I have to say, in London I see about the same number (at least it feels like it) of cars RLJ'ing as cyclists). 

Never seen a motorcyclist rlj though.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (27 Sep 2017)

I hate those cyclists who crash into my door when I open it. All the clattering and falling and moaning soon gets tedious.


----------



## Vantage (27 Sep 2017)

Self appointed 'staff members' who think they have the right to dictate what cyclists on the forum can post on threads they didn't start.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Sep 2017)

When did cyclists start hating each other so much ? I don't recall it being like this before the internet.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Sep 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> When did cyclists start hating each other so much ? I don't recall it being like this before the internet.


Equating irritation with someone's behaviour with hatred is a tadge strong, no?


----------



## Shaun (27 Sep 2017)

Thread title updated to align it with the opening post content (which some people may skim or skip) ...


----------



## Lonestar (27 Sep 2017)

They don't pay road tax,that really winds me up.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Sep 2017)

How care free and happy they look.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Sep 2017)

Cyclist smiling when riding in the rain and I am stuck in traffic. They are meant to be unhappy when it rains...


----------



## shnjmsn (27 Sep 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Cyclists on motorway bridges, as seen from the motorway. I hate them. I shake my fist at them. Who do they think they are?



Exactly that !!! Because mainly i'm having to work and battle the motorway while they're out riding........... !!!!


----------



## Brandane (27 Sep 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Cyclists on motorway bridges, as seen from the motorway. I hate them. I shake my fist at them. Who do they think they are?


I assume that you have the good sense to leave the fist shaking until as late as possible, to reduce the chances of the overhead cyclist feeling the need to empty the contents of his/her mouth/nose over the side of the bridge at the opportune moment.


----------



## subaqua (27 Sep 2017)

The fact that I am in a car and not on a bike .. that's what winds me up .


----------



## pjd57 (27 Sep 2017)

Adults cycling on the pavement for no obvious reason.
No lights, dark clothes etc at night.


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (28 Sep 2017)

Cyclist riding in the dark with no lights & wearing black clothing .
Really me


----------



## ianrauk (28 Sep 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Adults cycling on the pavement for no obvious reason.
> No lights, dark clothes etc at night.





Giantbadge said:


> Cyclist riding in the dark with no lights & wearing black clothing .
> Really me



Is that.
No lights and dark clothing at the same time
or 
no lights or no dark clothing as separate things that get you both upset?


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (28 Sep 2017)

Both, who is at fault when they get hit off the twats


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (28 Sep 2017)

Miss understanding
I mean lights are great but no lights & dark clothing no


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Sep 2017)

*It equally winds me up, when I'm out on bike*

No lights, when dark (ditto, reflectors)

Dark clothing - sometimes there may be a hi-viz vest..... usually covered with a rucksack

Riding on pavements, obviously they think that circumstances like this *will not* happen to them (or they hit some OAP stepping out of his/her gate)
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-eng...-and-run-cyclist-dragged-child-along-pavement

Riding through red-lights, zebra-crossings, as people walking over them

Weaving in & out of people in a pedestrianised area, & shouting at them to "F***in Move!!" (as sadly happens a lot, when I've not got a big stick that wants to make friends with their front wheel)

Gesticulating/swearing at anyone, who has the temerity to mention/challenge any of the above


Given where I work, like a few of the members on here (Paramedics/A&E staff/Police/'Trumpton'), I've seen far too many brought in, head-blocked on a spinal board


----------



## JtB (28 Sep 2017)

It really winds me up when they argue back and they don't even who they're talking to. 
(Ronnie P)


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (28 Sep 2017)

Even better police cars pass them & do nothing


----------



## Shut Up Legs (28 Sep 2017)

Threads like this get me a bit wound up, actually. Reading it is like stepping into a motoring forum.  And no (before someone says it), I won't comment again in this thread.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Sep 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Riding through red-lights, zebra-crossings, as people walking over them
> 
> Weaving in & out of people in a pedestrianised area, & shouting at them to "F***in Move!!" (as sadly happens a lot, when I've not got a big stick that wants to make friends with their front wheel)



They were only doing that as your car bonnet was inches off their back wheel at the time.


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2017)

In the dark, no clothing, bright lights?


----------



## arch684 (29 Sep 2017)

Cyclists who seem unable to look over there shoulder and keep the bike in a straight line.


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2017)

Indeed, cyclists who stare dead ahead, ragardless of traffic or road layout. Mind you, most car drivers do the same.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Sep 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> Cyclist smiling when riding in the rain and I am stuck in traffic. They are meant to be unhappy when it rains...


That was me riding home @ 14:00


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Sep 2017)

Drago said:


> In the dark, no clothing, bright lights?



Are you sure they are not those mythical self righteous cyclists we hear about and the light is actually shining out of their arse!


----------



## Milzy (29 Sep 2017)

Casual cyclist on a pinerello.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Sep 2017)

Them overtaking me


----------



## Milzy (29 Sep 2017)

Cyclists that go on cycling holidays and ride with 50 strangers for 100 miles who don't even speak English.


----------



## GaGa (14 Oct 2017)

Profpointy said:


> Grown men cycling on the pavement. It's not a rational objection as in fairness they can't go very fast as they're usually on full sus mountain bikes with flat tyres and the saddle very low. What I really want to tell 'em is "raise your saddle and pump the bloody tyres up"


Not much chance of cycling on the pavement around here ( St Helen's Merseyside ) the pavements are full of cars.


----------



## marzjennings (15 Oct 2017)

Cyclists riding against traffic. Probably just a local thing here, but about once a week I'll see a cyclist, on the road and riding against traffic. As a driver it's a pain, as another cyclist it's bloody dangerous.


----------



## snorri (15 Oct 2017)

I can't recall being wound up by cyclists when driving, but as a pedestrian I do get a bit annoyed by fast moving pavement cyclists.
A local port gets visits from cruise ships in summer and one company (Aida since you asked) carries bicycles which they loan out to their passengers for use on a guided tour, guided I think by a comedian from the onboard entertainment staff. They usually pass near my home, a group of maybe 40 or 50 cyclists and EVERY time they are in single file nose to tail, making overtaking almost impossible due to the width and bendy nature of the road. I've never actually encountered them when driving or cycling, but it's not difficult to imagine drivers becoming irritated.


----------



## Zimbob (15 Oct 2017)

snorri said:


> I can't recall being wound up by cyclists when driving, but as a pedestrian I do get a bit annoyed by fast moving pavement cyclists.
> A local port gets visits from cruise ships in summer and one company (Aida since you asked) carries bicycles which they loan out to their passengers for use on a guided tour, guided I think by a comedian from the onboard entertainment staff. They usually pass near my home, a group of maybe 40 or 50 cyclists and EVERY time they are in single file nose to tail, making overtaking almost impossible due to the width and bendy nature of the road. I've never actually encountered them when driving or cycling, but it's not difficult to imagine drivers becoming irritated.



Aha, you must stay near my g/f, we quite often encounter them when a ship's in


----------



## burntoutbanger (15 Oct 2017)

The one thing cyclists do that winds me up as a driver is wave me through.

I ride many miles a year, I drive a HGV many, many more miles a year. I am based in the South West with thousands of miles of rural roads, these roads are twisty, undulating and can be narrow.

I know cyclist think they are helping when they furiously try to wave me through but you have absolutely no idea of the length of my vehicle, it's weight, whether it's loaded and heavy or empty and light (relatively). You as a cyclist have absolutely no idea as to the acceleration my vehicle is capable of nor the length of time/distance it will take for my vehicle to pass you

So I understand you are trying to be friendly by waving me through but honestly I'll be the one to decide when it is safe to pass thank you very much.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Oct 2017)

burntoutbanger said:


> The one thing cyclists do that winds me up as a driver is wave me through.
> 
> I ride many miles a year, I drive a HGV many, many more miles a year. I am based in the South West with thousands of miles of rural roads, these roads are twisty, undulating and can be narrow.
> 
> ...


Ditto for Car/Van/Lorry drivers waving me through when I'm cycling, just obey the 'rules of the road' like I do and we'll all know where we stand.


----------



## johnnyb47 (15 Oct 2017)

burntoutbanger said:


> The one thing cyclists do that winds me up as a driver is wave me through.
> 
> I ride many miles a year, I drive a HGV many, many more miles a year. I am based in the South West with thousands of miles of rural roads, these roads are twisty, undulating and can be narrow.
> 
> ...


Opppps I'm guilty of doing just that ,to drivers behind me. As an ex lorry driver myself I do take into consideration of the road situation, before I wave anybody pass.I can understand your point though that in some instances a cyclist may not understand that a truck driver has to take into consideration of his vehicle being fully loaded and very slow on accelerating as well a the shear size , so overtaking needs to be done with alot more care than in a car . I think from now on ,I will take on your good advice and stop waving traffic past. You've made a point there buddy.


----------



## burntoutbanger (15 Oct 2017)

I know it's done in a helpful, friendly manner so I hope I've not come across as moaning but it's just not a safe thing to do IMO. 

Enjoying this thread, not seeing it as 'knocking cyclists' but as an opportunity to reflect on what we all could be doing better.


----------



## johnnyb47 (15 Oct 2017)

burntoutbanger said:


> I know it's done in a helpful, friendly manner so I hope I've not come across as moaning but it's just not a safe thing to do IMO.
> 
> Enjoying this thread, not seeing it as 'knocking cyclists' but as an opportunity to reflect on what we all could be doing better.


Absolutely agree with everything you say buddy. If a post like this saves just one life or injury its been well worth it..Seeing a situation from a drivers point of view ,as well as a cyclists can only lead to a better understanding of each other and ultimately a safer world for road users.


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2017)

When someone waves me past I smile and wave back. If it goes chest skyward it'll be me in in front of a Judge or a Coroner, not them.


----------



## snorri (15 Oct 2017)

Zimbob said:


> Aha, you must stay near my g/f, we quite often encounter them when a ship's in


That was an unexpected response, I quite possibly do.


----------



## bozmandb9 (15 Oct 2017)

Mainly that they are on a bike, and I'm n a car! GGGggrrrr!!!


----------



## bozmandb9 (15 Oct 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> How do you dispose of the grounds?



Sorry, Off Topic, but has anybody tried keeping the grounds and using them instead of Swarfega for oily hands?


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (15 Oct 2017)

I want to see more cyclists taking lanes instead of cowering in gutters or riding in the door zone. It scares me to watch people riding the white lines on roundabouts.
Granted round here there's plenty that will expect cycles to get out of their way, but we have a right and their convenience can get stuffed.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Oct 2017)

bozmandb9 said:


> Sorry, Off Topic, but has anybody tried keeping the grounds and using them instead of Swarfega for oily hands?


Does that work? What's the method? 

I use granuated sugar and liquid soap/washing up liquid.


----------



## Hopey (15 Oct 2017)

When they don't f%$king indicate.


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2017)

Or even worse, indicate without looking properly. Why ride a bike as badly as they would a car?


----------

